# 16gb ram only 8gb usable



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

So i had my pc for a couple of months and i have been dealing with this problem for a quite a while. I got 16gb ram and only 8gb are usable. I have seen people with the same problem but i cannot fix it. I got a Aourus B450 Elite should i update my bios? Btw i my ram sticks are in slot 2 and 4 and when i open bios it says Dimm slot 1 and 2. I need help its getting annyoing.

And i got a problem where i can only run 2133mhz but i have 3000mhz


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 9, 2020)

Tried sticks in slot 1 and 3?


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

yes i tried but same result, i think i even tried 1 and 2 to see if my mhz would change but im not sure if i did do it


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 9, 2020)

According manual 1 and 2 or 3 and 4.


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

I dont think it will make a difference and if it does it will make my pc slower :/ I think i should just update my Bios 
Everything will be fine until i mess something up


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

1. Update the BIOS and try again.
2. 2133 is the JEDEC specs and 100% normal to start at that speed. You need to set the XMP/DOCP/A-XMP profile to get it to run those speeds.

Your manual shows to use slots 1 and 2 first. This is the farthest slot away from the socket, skip one, and the next. Are you sure you are putting them in the right slots? Asus really made this weird with slot 1 the furthest away from teh socket.

Please post screenshots of CPUz...the Memory tab and the SPD tab that shows one of the sticks.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

Can you se both sticks in bios? or does it only show 8GB?


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

there 


 ill post 2 more





Need anything else?


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

well you have 16GB and in slot 1 theres a 8GB G.skill stick, where do you see the 8GB limit?


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

SuperCharged148 said:


> there View attachment 161676 ill post 2 more
> 
> View attachment 161677
> 
> Need anything else?


What's the problem? 

I see your sticks are in dual channel....showing 16GB total... You have 2 8GB sticks, right?

All you need to do is enable XMP to get it to run at speed..............


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

does not work


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

can you find this in your taskmanager - it should be under the same folder - sorry for the danish version but what you see here is that I am using 4,8 gb out of my 32GB leaving 27GB


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

SuperCharged148 said:


> does not work


What doesn't work? Please be clear and descriptive in your posts......quoting the user you are talking to is helpful.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

thats strange - are you running on a 64bit windows? Welche cpu brauchen sie? Wenn man eine APU brauchen kann es veilleicht deine RAM reservieren oder veilleicht ist es deine grafikkarte


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

jesdals said:


> thats strange - are you running on a 64bit windows?


That was my thought... but 32bit is limited to 4GB I thought?


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sry i do not understand these things but urs is fine u have 31,9 gb 
i have 16gb and can only use 8

yes i do run at 64bit

I think i should just try to update my bios and try these things u guys recommended

Anyway ty for the help

Ryzen  5 2600


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

well hope you can fix it - there should be no trouble with that cpu


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

i hope so too  ty


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

In OP task manager it say 8 gb of ram are used for hardware (bottom right)


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

SuperCharged148 said:


> View attachment 161680



8GB reserved is the issue ?, for IGP maybe ?.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

i dont think you can address 8gb for igpu


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> In OP task manager it say 8 gb of ram are used for hardware (bottom right)


Mine says 330MB... lol



AsRock said:


> 8GB reserved is the issue ?, for IGP maybe ?.


Also note, his Ryzen CPU doesn't have an integrated GPU in the first place... so that isn't it.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

but clearly his task manager say 8gb used for hw reservation.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Mine says 330MB... lol
> 
> 
> Also note, his Ryzen CPU doesn't have an integrated GPU in the first place... so that isn't it.



No but it looks like the board has the option

Onboard
Graphics (Note)

Integrated Graphics Processor:
-
1 x DVI-D port, supporting a maximum resolution of 1920x1200@60 Hz
* The DVI-D port does not support D-Sub connection by adapter.
-
1 x HDMI port, supporting a maximum resolution of 4096x2160@60(Note) Hz
* Support for HDMI 2.0 version and HDCP 2.2. (Note)
-
Maximum shared memory of *16 *GB


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

there is something that eat your ram. do you use ram disk or something like that? max memory for igpu is 2mb i guess


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> 8GB reserved is the issue



This.



Reseat the ram sticks or reset the BIOS(updating it is an option) and report back your findings @SuperCharged148


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> No but it looks like the board has the option
> 
> Onboard
> Graphics (Note)
> ...





PerfectWave said:


> but clearly his task manager say 8gb used for hw reservation.


I agree... but the iGPU is in the chip. How can anything be allocated for a part that doesn't exist? If that is the issue, that seems like a borked BIOS to allow reservation of resources for something that doesn't exist in the PC. Just because ports are there, doesn't mean those parts of the BIOS are active.

That said, the OP should definitely look in his BIOS for that and lower it...

A BIOS reflash/reset CMOS should take it back to stock (which is surely not 8GB) also...

I don't think that is it, but I hope I am wrong for the sake of the OP.

EDIT:


PerfectWave said:


> there is something that eat your ram. do you use ram disk or something like that? max memory for igpu is 2GB i guess


Fixed... but exactly...... so that doesn't seem to be it......


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> there is something that eat your ram. do you use ram disk or something like that? max memory for igpu is 2mb i guess


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


>


I can't read that.......... lol clip it or something so it blows up and is readable.

But that said, someone (you?) have already copied that from the manual... we know it is in there, but I don't think it is relevant...see above...


EDIT: I see now what you are getting at... my fault!!!!

That said, I would be very dissapointed if that BIOS option is even available without a CPU that can actually use it. That makes no sense. 8GB also isn't the default for IGPU either... so a simple CMOS rest or BIOS flash would resolve that issue if that is the problem.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

the manul say you can adreess 16 gb to the igpu. to use 8gb of hardware reservation you need to have installed 200000 peripherial LOL


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I can't read that.......... lol clip it or something so it blows up and is readable.
> 
> But that said, someone (you?) have already copied that from the manual... we know it is in there, but I don't think it is relevant...see above...




I think the option is still available eith a IGP compatable chip or not,  either way i do think he should update the bios like some have said


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

btw i love this kind of threads and the mistery behind ...


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

Woah so many replies ty for the help but i do not have any idea how to reset bios or something like that


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'd check the maximum memory setting in Windows MSCONFIG.  That will cause this issue if it is set to 8GB maximum.

Just go to Run, then type MSCONFIG and run it. Then in MSCONFIG go to the Boot tab, then click the advanced options button.  Make sure Maximum Memory is unchecked.



AsRock said:


> I think the option is still available eith a IGP compatable chip or not,  either way i do think he should update the bios like some have said



No, it is only there when there is an iGPU on the CPU.  Hence the note that says "Actual support may vary by CPU."


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

it is written in the manual. sadly you dont have a reset button. that's why i dont buy cheap mobo


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd check the maximum memory setting in Windows MSCONFIG.  That will cause this issue if it is set to 8GB maximum.
> 
> Just go to Run, then type MSCONFIG and run it. Then in MSCONFIG go to the Boot tab, then click the advanced options button.  Make sure Maximum Memory is unchecked.
> 
> ...




But i had the shit with a MSI board years ago and that did not have a IGP installed but the option was usable still.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

SuperCharged148 said:


> Woah so many replies ty for the help but i do not have any idea how to reset bios or something like that


It's all in the manual. Go to your motherboard's website, DL the manual and follow the instructions. 

You just need to DL the file and put it on a USB stick. Your BIOS should have a flashing section. You'll access that, point to the file on the USB stick and flash it.

That said, try resetting the BIOS before you flash it........... If you don't know how to reset the CMOS that is also in the manual.... or you can get into your BIOS and select OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS (typically an Fn key)



AsRock said:


> But i had the shit with a MSI board years ago and that did not have a IGP installed but the option was usable still.


Years ago... I can only guess how long, motherboards had iGPUs on them, not the chips... maybe that was the case?


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

So the only option is to update 
i have seen ppl solved their problem by doing that 
i can mess up the bios if i update it wrong

but how do i find the right version? There are a lot of things and im kinda scared


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

SuperCharged148 said:


> So the only option is to update
> i have seen ppl solved their problem by doing that
> i can mess up the bios if i update it wrong


No... there is a way inside your BIOS (see my previous post).


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> No... there is a way inside your BIOS (see my previous post).


 oh right ill check ty


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 9, 2020)

try reset the bios to default


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> try reset the bios to default


ill try that later ty


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2020)

What a cluster of a thread... the OP's head is going to explode with instructions/thoughts coming from all sides....  this is my last post as I don't have the time to hold hands through these basic processes. But here is your order of operations.........

1. Check that iGPU setting and see if it is, somehow, set to 8GB.. If it is, lower it to the lowest.

2. Reset your board to BIOS defaults (optimized defaults is what it likely says in the BIOS). Though you can do this first as it will reset #1....

...if that doesn't work...

3. Flash the BIOS to the latest version.



SuperCharged148 said:


> but how do i find the right version?


Go to the website and look......... they are labeled newest to oldest.....


Good luck!


----------



## Flaky (Jul 9, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> but clearly his task manager say 8gb used for hw reservation.


Memory region that is detected but inaccessible also gets added to the "reserved" pool.

Probably the most common reason for such thing is broken pin or deep scratch on motherboard that breaks traces between cpu and ram slots.

@SuperCharged148
Is this related to particular ram slot or pair of slots? Try using only one stick and check each of them. That will help narrow the problem to either stick, ram slot, or channel.


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Jul 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> What a cluster of a thread... the OP's head is going to explode with instructions/thoughts coming from all sides....  this is my last post as I don't have the time to hold hands through these basic processes. But here is your order of operations.........
> 
> 1. Check that iGPU setting and see if it is, somehow, set to 8GB.. If it is, lower it to the lowest.
> 
> ...


ill try ty


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2020)

Do what @EarthDog said FIRST.

If that doesn't work, let us know, and then we can give you follow-up suggestions.



newtekie1 said:


> I'd check the maximum memory setting in Windows MSCONFIG.  That will cause this issue if it is set to 8GB maximum.
> 
> Just go to Run, then type MSCONFIG and run it. Then in MSCONFIG go to the Boot tab, then click the advanced options button.  Make sure Maximum Memory is unchecked.



I'd never even heard of that - seems unlikely that OP (or anyone) would have it enabled - but useful to check as a last resort.



newtekie1 said:


> No, it is only there when there is an iGPU on the CPU.  Hence the note that says "Actual support may vary by CPU."



I wouldn't put it past some BIOSes to be dumb enough to allow you to allocate memory to a nonexistent IGPU.


----------



## Flaky (Jul 9, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> I'd never even heard of that - seems unlikely that OP (or anyone) would have it enabled - but useful to check as a last resort.


I'd say it's one of most important things mentioned in this thread, and should be on priority list 
I've seen quite a lot of people watch misinforming "optimization guides" on youtube, later to find out that they've disabled cpu cores or part of memory in msconfig.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

iGPU doesn't uses 8GB of RAM. Something else is wrong. Test both sticks (one by one, and then together) with MemTest86.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2020)

Flaky said:


> I'd say it's one of most important things mentioned in this thread, and should be on priority list
> I've seen quite a lot of people watch misinforming "optimization guides" on youtube, later to find out that they've disabled cpu cores or part of memory in msconfig.



This is why I hate people. Do something without thinking or understanding, then complain later when that dumb thing comes back to bite you. If we could exclude such people from voting, all the world's problems would be solved.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 9, 2020)

Not that RAM slots 1 and 2 are not next to each ther ... you want to use the 2nd and 4th slots from the CPU

After reseating, boot to BIOS and reset all BIOS settings to default. .. save and exit boot to windows and check RAM.

Finally boot to BIOS again and set XMP.


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 9, 2020)

Try running memtest86 to see how much memory it detects and if the memory passes all the tests (at least one full pass).
If memtest86 test all 16GB as ok, you could have an issue with Windows.
If memtest86 detects just 8GB, it's probably a hardware (or bios configuration) issue.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2020)

Guys, this is the stupid "Hardware reserved" issue that Windows 10 has sometimes. A UEFI/BIOS update might solve it, but it generally has nothing to do with integrated graphics or which slots the memory goes in. The memory is also fine.
Here are some options to try.








						Windows Won't Use Full RAM? Try these Fixes
					

If your Windows is not using a maximum of Ram usage, there are some main factors you need to know as they might be included as a culprit. If your Windows




					appuals.com


----------



## Elquest (May 15, 2021)

Hello, I speak Spanish and I am using the google translator. I will try to be as brief as possible.
I have the same problem! (attached image.)




Mother: Mother Gigabyte B450m Ds3h V2 Socket Am4
RYZEN 5 2600
x2 8gb 2666 kingston
msi rx5704gb
After reading the whole thread to fix my problem I will try to restart bios defaut from the bios itself. I have the same cpu as the previous case, right? or not ?
But in my case, this happened after cleaning my pc with a mini brush, and I always had the doubt that if I generated static cleaning with that, but if it had been static, all the slots would be damaged, right?

I already tried to move the ram, in the first photo I sent they are in double channel as the mother and mother manual says. 2 and 1 (4, 2, 3, 1 is the order of this mother) ok, so then I found out which of the two was failing, and to my bad luck it is slot 1.
If it doesn't recognize slot 1, it goes to 2, and so it checks if it has ram to use and where.
I tried all the ways to take my 16gb, but it did not start, I suppose that from this reading and the only way is to turn on the pc with a single ram module in slot 2, turn off, place the other module in slot 4 and well no problem, 16gb. I just don't have dual channel!
If it is suspended, without turning off, it maintains 16gb without having to first do all that, to put one first, turn off, put another. But you need to turn off the pc.
Due to laziness lately I am using 8gb ram since it is not urgent to use more.
So is it a hardware problem? lartime any pin with the pinsel when cleaning it?
Is it a software problem? BIOS TAKES ME 16GB BEING IN DOUBLE CHANNEL! Being as in the photo I sent, that makes me doubt if it is a hardware or software problem. Thanks for reading this far! and for trying to understand also since it must translate weird.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2021)

This is an old thread, you should have made a new one
I've seen this with ryzen when the CPU has bent/broken pins, and with dust in the CPU socket.

Take the CPU and RAM out, blow compressed air in the RAM slots and CPU socket and look for damage, dust or even thermal paste on the CPU pins and inside the socket.


----------



## Elquest (May 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This is an old thread, you should have made a new one
> I've seen this with ryzen when the CPU has bent/broken pins, and with dust in the CPU socket.
> 
> Take the CPU and RAM out, blow compressed air in the RAM slots and CPU socket and look for damage, dust or even thermal paste on the CPU pins and inside the socket.


ok, next time I'll make a new one.
Yes, when I wanted to clean my pc for the first time, the heatsink was very, very stuck, so very bad of me, I threw too much until the processor came out, even though it was less than 6 months old! I never thought that the stock paste would be so dry as to start the entire processor without lifting the safety latch, so I looked at the processor and indeed it had a bent pin that I had to straighten to fit in, put it straight, with a needle, from there the problem. I was hoping it was another error: /. Voy a probrar el procesador en otra placa!
Muchas gracias por leer.


----------



## brakke (May 17, 2021)

Disable your SWAP-file   and restart your computer. Is it solved  enable  your SWAP-file.
Think the on/offf switch stucks a little bit...


----------



## sith'ari (Aug 8, 2021)

Today , while i was messing around with an older PC of mine (FX8350 , AM3+ ) , i noticed the same problem (16GB installed/8 usable) although i could swear that during the time i was using it as my primary PC , this problem didn't exist.

Anyway , after seeing this thread and some youtube videos , i tried to enable the memory through msconfig options , and also by  trial & error some bios settings in case something was changed in bios options but nothing seemed to work.
After that , i checked if any of the physical RAM modules was faulty, by installing only each one every time(i bought them few days ago , DDR3-1333MHz) . Both were functional and recognisable from bios and windows.

Well , the solution for me was to try one of my new modules , combined with an older one , *and the damn thing was finally unstuck *, and recognised 16GB !!
*Incredible* !! all these past decades as a child i've been reading PC experts proposing that the best thing is to use 2 identical sticks of RAM in order to avoid incompatibilities , but in this case the solution came by combining 2 different modules of RAM , while the modules from the samebrand weren't recognised !!

( P.S. : Through so many years that i'm doing "DIY" PCs , i believe that they'll drive me insane in the end !!! each time i encounter an absurd problem !! my nerves .... )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2021)

sith'ari said:


> Today , while i was messing around with an older PC of mine (FX8350 , AM3+ ) , i noticed the same problem (16GB installed/8 usable) although i could swear that during the time i was using it as my primary PC , this problem didn't exist.
> 
> Anyway , after seeing this thread and some youtube videos , i tried to enable the memory through msconfig options , and also by  trial & error some bios settings in case something was changed in bios options but nothing seemed to work.
> After that , i checked if any of the physical RAM modules was faulty, by installing only each one every time(i bought them few days ago , DDR3-1333MHz) . Both were functional and recognisable from bios and windows.
> ...


Sorry, but your conclusion is flawed.

See my post above, this is some weird Windows issue where it reserves memory, it has nothing to do with incompatible or bad hardware.
The reason why it worked in your case, is because you changed the hardware configuration. Did you try putting the the old module back in? I bet it will work just fine once you do that.


----------



## sith'ari (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but your conclusion is flawed.
> 
> See my post above, this is some weird Windows issue where it reserves memory, it has nothing to do with incompatible or bad hardware.
> The reason why it worked in your case, is because you changed the hardware configuration. Did you try putting the the old module back in? I bet it will work just fine once you do that.



My conclusion is not flawed.
Of course i put my previous configuration back , i would have to be really stupid to try all these configurations and not try my old (*and working* )configuration.
As i said , for some reason the damn thing was stuck , and got unstuck only when i mixed old with new modules   !!

*EDIT : *by the way , i don't doubt about what you said , about the reason behind why this happened ( of course it could be a memory reservation issue like you said ) , but nevertheless , for my case , the solution came by doing what i already described. Someone can fix it by trying something else , but in my case , the problem was solved by mixing old & new modules.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2021)

sith'ari said:


> My conclusion is not flawed.
> Of course i put my previous configuration back , i would have to be really stupid to try all these configurations and not try my old (*and working* )configuration.
> As i said , for some reason the damn thing was stuck , and got unstuck only when i mixed old with new modules   !!
> 
> *EDIT : *by the way , i don't doubt about what you said , about the reason behind why this happened ( of course it could be a memory reservation issue like you said ) , but nevertheless , for my case , the solution came by doing what i already described. Someone can fix it by trying something else , but in my case , the problem was solved by mixing old & new modules.


Urgh, it's not "stuck", it's reserved. Look up hardware reserved memory in Windows. 
Feel free to believe whatever you want, but it's not correct.


----------



## sith'ari (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Urgh, it's not "stuck", it's reserved. Look up hardware reserved memory in Windows.
> Feel free to believe whatever you want, but it's not correct.


check my EDIT , *i said i don't doubt about the reason* , YES it was reserved !!!

what i do care about is that what i tried by combining different set of modules fixed this "reservation"  issue !!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2021)

sith'ari said:


> check my EDIT , *i said i don't doubt about the reason* , YES it was reserved !!!
> 
> what i do care about is that what i tried by combining different set of modules fixed this "reservation"  issue !!!



The only time i had the problem was trying to run cas 9 or lower on 2400Mhz on my system.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

sith'ari said:


> check my EDIT , *i said i don't doubt about the reason* , YES it was reserved !!!
> 
> what i do care about is that what i tried by combining different set of modules fixed this "reservation"  issue !!!


Only time's i've seen this issue is with physical hardware problems with the CPU pins/pads, the RAM slot, or RAM stick

you probably had some dust, lint, or fingerprint oil messing with a pin and correct it moving everything around


----------



## sith'ari (Aug 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Only time's i've seen this issue is with physical hardware problems with the CPU pins/pads, the RAM slot, or RAM stick
> 
> you probably had some dust, lint, or fingerprint oil messing with a pin and correct it moving everything around


*Highly unlikely *, since the memory was recognised inside windows (it was just unusable as the windows message said).

I consider as more likely the "memory reservation" issue that was said by @the LostSwede , since as i said ,i hadn't been using it for a long time , and during that time i had removed the GPU from the system , so something must happened with the memory reservation when i installed an old GTX750Ti , 
*or* .....  the new RAM-kit that i installed and tested , for some reason created somekind of conflict with this motherboard .

Something was fixed when i tried old & new RAM , combined , since they have different timings (so the system was forced to recognise them since they weren't identical ? ).
When i tried identical-timing RAM kits , both the new one as well as my old one ,they weren't recognised inside bios 
(my old RAM-kit was working fine for years ,until .. i tried the new one ,then the old kit got "stuck" too)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

sith'ari said:


> *Highly unlikely *, since the memory was recognised inside windows (it was just unusable as the windows message said).
> 
> I consider as more likely the "memory reservation" issue that was said by @the LostSwede , since as i said ,i hadn't been using it for a long time , and during that time i had removed the GPU from the system , so something must happened with the memory reservation when i installed an old GTX750Ti ,
> *or* .....  the new RAM-kit that i installed and tested , for some reason created somekind of conflict with this motherboard .
> ...


Uh, no. 100% confirmed.
I've cleaned thermal paste of intel CPU pads, and resolved this.
I've replaced missing pins on Ryzen and bulldozer, and resolved this.
i've cleaned dust bunnies out of RAM slots ,and resolved this.


----------



## sith'ari (Aug 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Uh, no. 100% confirmed.
> I've cleaned thermal paste of intel CPU pads, and resolved this.
> I've replaced missing pins on Ryzen and bulldozer, and resolved this.
> i've cleaned dust bunnies out of RAM slots ,and resolved this.


so you are saying that it was pure ...unlucky that while i was trying the identical RAM-kits , nothing was working , and again pure ...luck that when i tried different timing kits it recognised them ?

You know which was the order of my attempts ? :
A)new RAM-kit as pair ,at mobo-slots 1/3 : 16GB installed / 8GB usable(inside windows)
B)new RAM-kit as pair ,at mobo-slots 2/4 : 16GB installed / 8GB usable(inside windows)
C)1st RAM from the new RAM-kit : working
D)2nd RAM from the new RAM-kit : working
E)old (and until then , working) RAM-kit as pair ,at mobo-slots 2/4: 16GB installed / 8 GB usable(inside windows)
F)1st RAM from new RAM-kit with a veeeery old DDR3 *2GB*(=totally different timings)*.*  : It was recognised inside bios as 8+2=*10GB RAM system. *Loaded windows for few seconds , then system crash.
G)1st RAM from new RAM-kit with 1st RAM from my previous working RAM *8GB * . It was recognised inside bios as 8+8=*16GB RAM system. *Loaded windows ... *permanently.*

That was the order , so you are telling my that in my first* 5* installations from A) to E) some , i don't know , some dust , or a bent pin was forcing my system to recognise 16GB but make only 8 as usable , and by some miracle , when i tried my , i don't know , *10-year old DDR3 2GB module* , then this hardware-related (as you believe) issue with the dust or the bent pin was ... fixed ????

I'll stick to my previous opinion : *Highly unlikely.*
( Although i don't doubt that in the cases you witnessed that might have been the issue , but i don't believe that for my own case)


----------

